# Rookie reloader question



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

ok, so I just got a Hordany Lock-N-Load reloading kit, got it set up and started to make some loads. I have been reading a lot of posts and articles on the internet on how to set up dies, neck sizing vs full length sizing, and all kinds of other topics.
So far I have reloaded a few 7mm rem mag, and 7mm-08 loads. Went and shot those last weekend, everything worked out. 
Tonight I went to go de-prime and size the rest of my 7mm mag brass to continue my testing process. 

Apparently I didn't use enough lube and got a case stuck in my die. 
SO,,,,,, is the die ruined, or is there a way to remove the stuck case? These cases seem awfully hard to re-size, does that mean I have the die set up wrong? Is it just because this stuff is new? Maybe this Hornady One Shot Lube is junk?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Die isnt ruined. You need to remove the decapping pin, then drill out the primer pocket and tap it. then you run a bolt up through it which pulls out the case. Hornady makes a kit:

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/131002/hornady-stuck-case-remover

-DallanC


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

ewww I hate that!! try taking the top of the die off and using a fine screwdriver and slide it down into the case then hit with a hammer a few times. That is unless you have the full length expander ball in there. If so, you may have to use the expander ball as your punch, then replace it or just the little primer pin if your lucky. Ive also used penetrating oil and vice grips and finally, take the die out and put it in a sink of HOT soapy water and use vise grips. As you can tell, its happened more than I like to admit lol. Oh and the case is hard to resize because you didn't have enough lube lol


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The first one is always the funnest. My first stuck case resulted in me pulling the case in half. The rim and base came out but the hollow rest of it stuck in the die. Now that was a fun one to get out.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Happens to all of us one time or another. I've used the method Dallan C described and it works well. I've never tried hot water before- I've been told to put the die in the freezer as the cold causes the metal to contract. 

As for the lube, I use it and it works well. Just make sure to shake it properly and spray the case AND inside the neck.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Go down to sportsman or Smith& Edwards and get the die from them no need to order one.
Rcbs makes one also


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

You can make a make shift puller like the one in DallenC's post with a socket, screws and some washers, but I'll bet the Hornady's version is easier.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

We have them at Gunnies. and we sell a lot of them. Yes, I have one. One Shot case lube is some of the best there is, just use enough. And it is best to let it dry before you size your case.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> We have them at Gunnies. and we sell a lot of them. Yes, I have one. One Shot case lube is some of the best there is, just use enough. And it is best to let it dry before you size your case.


I stopped in there yesterday to say hi but you weren't there. No Loke, no Varget... it was a sad day.

lol

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I was there......after 3. and still no Varget. But a really sweet Ruger Vaquero came in on trade. And my birthday is coming up. I will gladly accept donations.:grin:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm tellin ya my ******* ways work :mrgreen: haven't ruined a die yet I promise lol


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

after you get the stuck case out and after you start lubin your cases, try lubing the inside of the neck with an appropriate size, lubed up brush before resizing...oh, it makes things so much nicer.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Took the die to work today, and hill Billy rigged the socket and washers. It took a lot more torque than I expected, but I was able to remove the case. 
Thanks for the help, hopefully I won't need to do that again! 
I will try the lubed brush in the throat and see what that does.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Glad it all worked out for you. Now get back to loading!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Dang it, ya left this hillbilly hangin lol I was hoping you would get it out with one of my ******* ways so I didn't look so....******* :mrgreen:O*--


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm partial to Redding sizing wax and their graphite neck lube. Since switching to that setup, I've yet to have a stuck case and most of the time, the press rolls over like smooth butter. Dip the neck into the graphite lube applicator first (little round balls coated with graphite), followed by a little dab of sizing wax (and a little dab will do ya for a while) on a piece of cloth placed on the outside of the case. 

I don't like to use liquid case lube or wax on the inside of the neck, as it's difficult to remove and the powder granules will stick to it. I'd rather have the granules down by the primer and in the exact amount I measured it for instead of somewhere else and coated with wax or liquid lube.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Never tried that dry neck lube but I looked it up on Youtube and must admit it looks like a good way to go. But on the on otherhand, 40 years and never a problem...old habits are hard to change. The most important thing for the new loader is to learn to lube..be sure and don't over lube... his cases before resizing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It took me just about 40 years of reloading before I had my first stuck case where the expander got stuck in the neck but that was enough.


----------

